# Can Schutzhund wait?



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

I've posted a few questions on here before. I am really interested in doing Schutzhund with my nine-month-old GSD/Husky mix.
But right now, my mental health isn't the best and Schutzhund would only add wat too much stress right now. When I’m better and my life isn't so stressful, can I do Schutzhund then? Will it be too late to start? I'm not sure when.

TIA!!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

For you the person, it will never be to late to start.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Training with a club can be soothing if you and the dog enjoy it, but if just the thought of getting involved is stressful, don’t do it.


----------



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> For you the person, it will never be to late to start.


But will it be too late for my dog? Would I have to wait to start Schutzhund till we get our next dog?


----------



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> Training with a club can be soothing if you and the dog enjoy it, but if just the thought of getting involved is stressful, don’t do it.


It's not the thought. People have told me- and I’ve read- that Schutzhund can be stressful. I don't get anxious with the thought. I just can't add any more stress to my life right now. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

I think like anything, if you allow it to be stressful it will be.. For me, it is enjoyable and takes my other stress away for a few hours a week.

In terms of your dog, it will heavily depend on your dogs drives, temperament and nerves..

It also depends on your dog and on the training you do before you hit the field. More control and pet obedience can be harder in some regards to build upon.

Your best bet is to have ypur dog evaluated, go out a few times and see how you both feel about it.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

and visit the club. if you are in a high power club that wants to groom people for the nationals it can be stressful. We have one of those nearby and gave it a hard pass. If you find a club that works toward local club titles and enjoying the dogs, then it can be a great way to get out and enjoy company in the fresh air. Just plan for the weather. 

Also if the people in the club are gossipy, not so much fun. If they are just good folk, it is great fun. Each club has its own flavor and not only do you have to decide if they are a good fit for you, they have to decide if you fit in. Don't try to take it personally. IGP takes a lot of time and you'll be with these folks at least once a week for many months, maybe years. You have to be able to get along.

As for the dog, a good trainer will want to evaluate your dog. The age is important but even more than that the temperament is important. If your dog isn't good for IGP there are other sports you can consider...rally, flyball, dock diving, man trailing, trick training, etc.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I would tell you to pay close attention to car2ner post. Ultimately, it will be as stressful as you let it be. A lot of that will come down to your goals and expectations. It’s similar to playing sports. If you’re playing basketball at the y on the weekend, not very stressful. If you’re preparing to play for Duke, pretty stressful. As for the how late is too late for your dog, it depends. It depends on the dog and what they bring to the table and what your expectations for success are. You are a long way from that with a 9 month period of dog anyway. Years away.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

No, IMHO, I think it would be more advantageous to wait. Work on flawless obedience, then, when you are ready to start Schutzhund he'll be more than ready. Take him everywhere, expose him to everything you can, get him mentally prepared. I've a friend, he's in his 80's now, who trained police dogs for years, decades actually. In my friends opinion you can start dogs in protection training 18 mos to 2 years. Of course he's old school, where I'm sure some of today's trainers would disagree with him. But if it's in the dog, it's not going to hurt to bring it out later, rather than sooner.


----------



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

car2ner said:


> and visit the club. if you are in a high power club that wants to groom people for the nationals it can be stressful. We have one of those nearby and gave it a hard pass. If you find a club that works toward local club titles and enjoying the dogs, then it can be a great way to get out and enjoy company in the fresh air. Just plan for the weather.
> 
> Also if the people in the club are gossipy, not so much fun. If they are just good folk, it is great fun. Each club has its own flavor and not only do you have to decide if they are a good fit for you, they have to decide if you fit in. Don't try to take it personally. IGP takes a lot of time and you'll be with these folks at least once a week for many months, maybe years. You have to be able to get along.
> 
> As for the dog, a good trainer will want to evaluate your dog. The age is important but even more than that the temperament is important. If your dog isn't good for IGP there are other sports you can consider...rally, flyball, dock diving, man trailing, trick training, etc.


Where would I find a trainer who does Schutzhund training? I've been looking into trainers near me and I haven't seen ANY trainers with anything about Schutzhund or Schutzhund training.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Clubs & Events | United Schutzhund Clubs of America


Find a USCA club or event near you! We offer German Shepherd conformation shows, breed surveys, and trials nationwide.




www.germanshepherddog.com










German Shepherd Dog Club of America (GSDCA) - SV Member Clubs


German Shepherd Dog Club of America - Resources for people with German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies - German Shepherd information - German Shepherd dogs - German Shepherd puppies - German Shepherd breeders -Education about German Shepherd Dogs - Links to medical and training resources - Upcoming...




www.gsdca.org





Find a club 
Those are the three organizations I would check for a club. What area do you live in? With that it may be easier to find a trainer.


----------



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Clubs & Events | United Schutzhund Clubs of America
> 
> 
> Find a USCA club or event near you! We offer German Shepherd conformation shows, breed surveys, and trials nationwide.
> ...


NW USA, I’ve been trying to find a dog trainer who trains Schutzhund, but I’m unsuccessful! I have been thinking about clubs though.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

—GSD/Lover— said:


> NW USA, I’ve been trying to find a dog trainer who trains Schutzhund, but I’m unsuccessful! I have been thinking about clubs though.


That’s @Steve Strom area. It’s more cost effective using a club regularly.


----------



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

—GSD/Lover— said:


> NW USA, I’ve been trying to find a dog trainer who trains Schutzhund, but I’m unsuccessful! I have been thinking about clubs though.


Do you know what state he is in? And what club is he in?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

He’s in Washington. I don’t know the club. He’ll respond when he comes on here.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Bearshandler said:


> He’s in Washington. I don’t know the club. He’ll respond when he comes on here.


nope, california 🤔


----------



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

Fodder said:


> nope, california 🤔


He’s in California? Oh, that's not me.


----------

